

Minecraft Mod Developer Pack Extension - motti_s
https://visualstudiogallery.msdn.microsoft.com/043ab247-8771-4bb1-92af-d76e542724ad

======
pp19dd
I can't believe this. Microsoft has pulled off what Mojang seemingly didn't,
couldn't, or wouldn't. Wonder what direction they'll take server mods to, or
if there will be a crossover between client/server being unified.

~~~
nightmiles
Covered extensively here
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9466761](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9466761)
but the main point being missed is this:

There is still no official Minecraft modding SDK. This pack is simply to
provide a tool for building mods against existing, unsupported frameworks.

------
sctb
Main discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9466761](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9466761)

------
phren0logy
I'm guessing it won't be long before we see Minecraft re-written for .NET, but
this is a nice bridge.

~~~
_random_
Single code-base for all devices and a performance boost - why not?

